# Best Service Shop



## BeerBike (Mar 9, 2004)

My LBS closed it's doors a while back and I am looking for a new shop to get service done in the Sacramento / Roseville / Rocklin / Folsom area...

Any help would be great


----------



## trustbran (Apr 16, 2011)

Davis Wheelworks in Davis is pretty top notch and their customer service rocks too! 

Davis Wheelworks 
247 F Street 
Davis, CA 95616
(530) 753-3118

Mahalo,
Brandon


----------



## BeerBike (Mar 9, 2004)

Davis WW is a solid shop... I like it a lot. I use them to service my wheels.
But it's like 80 miles round trip from Roseville. Can buy a new set of wheels for the cost of gas to get there and back.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

MTBR has a Bike Show review section. 
California Bike Shop Reviews

Many shops go both ways, so the reviews likely have some relevance for skinny tired bikes also.


----------



## BeerBike (Mar 9, 2004)

I go both ways... 75% Road and 50% Mtn :thumbsup:
I just am looking for a good shop to take my business to. I live in Roseville and go to one spot, but I FEEL like they want to nickel and dime me. 
Don't get me wrong I want to support an LBS and i know they are there to make money... but if you are happy w/ the place, you don't mind paying whatever they ask. If you don't have warm fuzzy feeling about a place, you feel like finding a new LBS


----------



## Motivated1 (Mar 27, 2011)

You ever check out Folsom Bike on Auburn Folsom Road? I take my Infinito there for servicing and so far so good. 
I too live in Roseville and Davis Wheelworks is way too far.
My very first experience with them was when I took my 8 month old Easton EA90 SLX's rear wheel that was making a clicking noise. Took them to FB and the next day I received a call letting me know that it was ready for pick up. Turns out something was up with with the free hub and FB swapped it out....no hassle, no charge.
To me, that's service! 
They carry Cervelos, Felt and BMC so have experience with high end bikes.


----------



## erwinCO (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with Bob's Cycle Center on Folsom Blvd? 

I just moved out here to Fair Oaks from Colorado and need some work done on my wheels.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

I also recommend Davis Wheelworks. Just walk into that shop and you know you are in a race oriented shop. Some of the best and most knowledgeable people around, not that other shops aren't good, but tons of the race team folks out here go there.


----------



## BeerBike (Mar 9, 2004)

I WOULD NOT go to Bob's.. Where do you live/work I can recommend you a place... I know lots of good places, I just want to find a new home...


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

I have had my share of LBS experiences. The truth of the matter is you are better off doing it yourself. By the time you add up mileage, parts, charges, up-charges, mess ups that will cost you more, you would have spend less in buying your own tools and doing it the way you like it.

Yes, there are still honest LBS's out there but it takes a long time to develop a good relationship with them.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

supraholic said:


> I have had my share of LBS experiences. The truth of the matter is you are better off doing it yourself. By the time you add up mileage, parts, charges, up-charges, mess ups that will cost you more, you would have spend less in buying your own tools and doing it the way you like it.
> 
> Yes, there are still honest LBS's out there but it takes a long time to develop a good relationship with them.


Lots of bike shops offer the "Park Tool School" where they will teach you how to do most of the basic maintenance on your bike. The one I took was more expensive, but also included a complete tool kit, so check around and see what's out there as it's not that hard. I come from an MX background, so I'm used to working on keeping my motorcycles up and running, and working on a bicycle is a whole lot easier.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

I totally agree with HipChip! Once a gear head always a gear head.

Bicycles are a no brainer.. 

You can also buy tools cheap!


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Folsom Bike is the way to go.

I have been going there for a while and the service is outstanding. I broke a spoke on my mavic K SL's and they fixed while I waited, then only charged me 12 bucks for it. Last time I broke a spoke I brought the wheel to a bike shop down the road and they took a week to fix! I have had three bike built there, had a bike shipped to the location(so the wife would not see it) and had shocks rebuilt, in short they do everything. Andy is the service manager there and I trust him on all my bikes. 
They also have a pretty good location being right next to the bike trail and they have a coffee shop attached to the shop. Love that place, best shop by far in the Sacramento area! (and I have been to all of them!)


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

mad cat!


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

redmr2_man said:


> mad cat!


Mad Cat is a good shop, but have had a turnover of mechanics. They are big in the MTB races here. I took the Park Tool School there, but the mechanic that taught it is now at a different shop.


----------



## 311rulzz (Feb 2, 2012)

Bob's sucks


----------

